
To Improve Your Sense of Direction, Lose the Technology - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/science/walking-directions-mobile-phone.html?_r=2
======
djchung23
Some good tactics here. I wonder if some people are innately better/worse with
directions. I'm horrible at directions and I have tried to ditch Google maps
while driving and being mindful of my surroundings while walking downtown for
dinner, but I always get turned around. My wife on the other hand, she always
seems to know where she's at.

I also found this quote ironic: "Stop and enjoy the scenery. Set your phone to
vibrate every 15 minutes to remind you to note where you are, Richard S.
Citrin, an organizational psychologist from Pittsburgh, said in an email."

